# Skip N My Assets Cremello AQHA Stallion



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

The more I get to know this horse, the better I like him. Skip N My Assets Quarter Horse



















I'm pretty tough on my stallions, it doesn't take a whole lot to convince me to geld them. So far, even as a 3 year old, Skip has been super easy to handle and train. He loves attention, loves to be ridden and even at a show doesn't turn into a jerk around mares. 

He's still got a lot of proving to do, he's only been shown a few times and needs to do a lot more. He's started out well, the judges seem to like him a lot, which I wasn't sure would be the case. So far, he's winning in decent sized classes and has minded his manners very well. 

We bred him to one mare last year, unfortunately, she colicked and lost the foal. This year, we've bred him to one mare and we're waiting on a preg check and will be breeding him to one more. Last year, he didn't miss a beat after breeding the mare, his attitude never changed. So far, this year he's been exactly the same, sweet, mellow and no change is his attitude. After one more mare, we'll see if he stays sweet and easy. 

The mares we've chosen for him this year haven't been live covered, so he's learned to jump a phantom and be collected. He's been real easy about that too. 

My criteria for keeping a horse a stallion are pretty strict. First, he's got to pass the temperament test. If he fails that, nothing else matters, he's a gelding. Then he's got to have good conformation, if he's a club footed, satchel headed mess.....that's it for him right away. Athleticism is very important, if he's good at his job and easy to ride, and is cooperative while he's learning, that's very important to me. So far, Skip is passing his tests but we're still very much in the "wait and see" phase of his development. 

The final test and the one that will trump everything else is, do I like his foals. Are they good natured foals? Are they good to look at? Are they easy to work with? If mom is good natured and dad is good natured but the foals all come out to be little terrorists......snip snip. If I don't like how they look....snip snip. :lol:


----------



## dbarabians

i like the looks of that horse.
Are you going to offer him to the public any time soon?
I have a QH mare that I would like to breed this year or next.
I want a stallion that can help refine her. She is a big girl 15.3 and araound 1300lbs. She is double bred Te n Te , with Hancock and Leo lines numerous in the pedigree.
I might have to make a trip to OK to check this boy out. 
Oh and i am glad that I am not the only arabian owner that branches out. LOL Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

dbarabians said:


> i like the looks of that horse.
> Are you going to offer him to the public any time soon?
> I have a QH mare that I would like to breed this year or next.
> I want a stallion that can help refine her. She is a big girl 15.3 and araound 1300lbs. She is double bred Te n Te , with Hancock and Leo lines numerous in the pedigree.
> I might have to make a trip to OK to check this boy out.
> Oh and i am glad that I am not the only arabian owner that branches out. LOL Shalom


:lol: Variety is the spice of life!

I would stand him to a very FEW outside mares this year. I intend to nominate him to the NSBA Futurity so this would be a good year to breed to him. Since he's got a lot of halter in his pedigree, his foals should do well in the first couple years in hand futurities and then on to lunge line and then saddled up. Since NSBA is paying over $70/point, I figure it's a good one to get him into. 

So, if you're thinkin' you need to come north for a visit, well, Y'all Come, y'hear?


----------



## deserthorsewoman

Boy do I wish I was closer....I'd bring my Snipper in no time....can you imagine, 20 or so lines to Skipper W AND palomino?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

deserthorsewoman said:


> Boy do I wish I was closer....I'd bring my Snipper in no time....can you imagine, 20 or so lines to Skipper W AND palomino?


Well, he DOES ship, now....:lol:


----------



## deserthorsewoman

I know. But we decided not to breed anymore and the only excuse which would work would be 'come ooooon, he's right around the corner"......;-)
plus, I'm having such a hard time selling foals........;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

deserthorsewoman said:


> I know. But we decided not to breed anymore and the only excuse which would work would be 'come ooooon, he's right around the corner"......;-)
> plus, I'm having such a hard time selling foals........;-)


LOL! Oh very well! But you know, a palomino or buckskin will always sell...:hide:


----------



## deserthorsewoman

:shock:Enabler.....

Now, if I had a red Arab girl too......two foals, one a definite keeper...*slaps herself*....


----------



## HorseLovinLady

He's gorgeous!! I'm partial to cremellos of course! ;-)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

deserthorsewoman said:


> :shock:Enabler.....
> 
> Now, if I had a red Arab girl too......two foals, one a definite keeper...*slaps herself*....


LOL.....well you know.........Khadraja Bey IS for sale....and she's already made a gorgeous Pal-o-green-o....We named her Anna Nichole...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

HorseLovinLady said:


> He's gorgeous!! I'm partial to cremellos of course! ;-)


Until I got Skippy, I had never been close enough to a cremello to really appreciate the subtlety of the color. I bought Skip on a whim and after we got him home, he let us know very quickly just what a nice horse we had gotten. I've become a big cremello fan because of him.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

Curious enough how much were you standing him at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MyLittlePonies said:


> Curious enough how much were you standing him at?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


PM me about that if you would, I don't like to "pimp my ride" here on these threads. Also, tell me a little about your mare, I'm offering some incentives.


----------



## MyLittlePonies

I'll PM you tomorrow.  I don't blame you for not revealing the stud fee on the thread.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

MyLittlePonies said:


> I'll PM you tomorrow.  I don't blame you for not revealing the stud fee on the thread.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's actually not a matter of revealing, it's courtesy to the board. They don't have a section to advertise our stallions and offer them at stud. This is a nice board and I don't want to abuse my privileges.


----------



## stevenson

there is a stallion section and breeding section on this forum.. 
he is a pretty colt. 
DHW.. not much selling in Cali for a decent price yet. A bet in a year to 3 (lol)
the market will pick up again. it seems to go in 10 15 yr spurts.


----------



## spurstop

What are you showing him in?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

spurstop said:


> What are you showing him in?


Right now Western Pleasure is the only thing we're showing in. We're schooling trail obstacles here at home and working on lead changes to eventually, hopefully show in Western Riding.


----------

